
Raising a seed round is harder than you think, YC as a product is meh and more - mattmireles
https://buggeroaf.substack.com/p/theres-no-upside-in-transparency
======
typedarray
Raising money is hard, unless you are a church, they seem to guilt that 10%
out of their parishoners.

